

Don’t like speed cameras? Use them to punk your enemies[2008] - thejteam
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2008/12/dont-like-speed-cameras-use-them-to-punk-your-enemies/

======
bediger4000
I imagine that in most of the USA's states, this is a crime, worse than the
speeding ticket. But the question remains: does it work?

I ask because this sounds like just another "moral panic", and maybe even a
fake one, like the "jenkem" thing a few years ago. You know, as a teenager,
try to convince someone of some absurd act that "all the cool kids are doing".
Like huffing the stench of fermented fecal matter. Yeah, right.

